# vid of whelen strip lights



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

so my brother bought a backrack from a guy on here and it came with these strip lights on it, so we took em off his back rack and put em on my backrack, so thats why one is red they were free i didnt pick the colors, lol but either way i might pick up another amber one in the future and swap the red one out.

But here they are with my dual rotator, ill be swapping the rotator with the mini edge i just got soon.

Mini edge













And at night, they are so bright my camera freaks out and cant handle it, lol




One more


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Those look friggin sweet man!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

thanks man!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks good, by the way I can't help but notice to little video in your sig, thats from Trigger Happy TV right?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

deere615;522287 said:


> Looks good, by the way I can't help but notice to little video in your sig, thats from Trigger Happy TV right?


thanks man, no idea where it came form origianally, i got it off another forum, lol


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Those are cool. Looking forward to seeing the Whelen in action soon.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

TLC Snow Div.;522382 said:


> Those are cool. Looking forward to seeing the Whelen in action soon.


yeah im trying to figure out whats wrong with it, i have been emailing whelen and they are stumped, lol i tested it and it ran for about 5 minuts then shut down like you said, he said usually if the power supply is bad it just wont work, so i dunno im gonna fiddle tomorrow with it.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Do you know how much a power supply costs? Should be able to find the problem since there isn't to much involved in the way the light bar is made.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

what brand are the strip lights


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

dmontgomery;523005 said:


> what brand are the strip lights


they are made by whalen.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

that looks sweet, could you get a close up pic of the light strips. I am looking into something like that when i put my back rack on my new chevy. I am done with the corner strobe kit i have, has not worked right since i bought it.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

How'd you get that video in your sig? What link did you use for it? Those whelen strips look awesome!!


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

A new edge power supply from Whelen is $399. Better off finding one on Ebay.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

BlueLine Ent;523135 said:


> A new edge power supply from Whelen is $399. Better off finding one on Ebay.


yeah i have been in contact with a few guys, and one guy sells the power supples quarenteed for 90 days for 50 bucks, and whelen will rebuild your own one, or sell you a refurbished one for like 50 i believe, and i have been looking on ebay for em so those are my three options.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

fordmstng66;523045 said:


> that looks sweet, could you get a close up pic of the light strips. I am looking into something like that when i put my back rack on my new chevy. I am done with the corner strobe kit i have, has not worked right since i bought it.


heres a super closeup i found off google, lol ill take a few pics after this snowstorm were supposed to get tomorrow as well of it on the rack.









and heres the pic of em on the backrack from the guy we got em from.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;522335 said:


> thanks man, no idea where it came form origianally, i got it off another forum, lol


I am pretty sure its from Trigger Happy TV, used to be on Comedy central all the time. It was one of my favorite shows, the do all kinds of skits like that!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

deere615;523448 said:


> I am pretty sure its from Trigger Happy TV, used to be on Comedy central all the time. It was one of my favorite shows, the do all kinds of skits like that!


lol might be, i remember the show it was funny as hell, they need more shows like that now.


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

I want those lights bad!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nick858;523579 said:


> I want those lights bad!


hahah then buy a set


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

nick858;523579 said:


> I want those lights bad!


+1 on the lights, i want a set also.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;523444 said:


> heres a super closeup i found off google, lol ill take a few pics after this snowstorm were supposed to get tomorrow as well of it on the rack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics of the lights, now i know what to look for.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

not a problem man,let me know if you need help finding them.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

For anyone looking for the Whelen Strip Lights,

http://www.kdlighting.com/leds_lightheads_Strip-Lite.php


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I will be getting a couple of those for my new Truckcraft insert tailgate spreader


----------

